# Grilled Chicken..



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

How do you grill yours?

How long for?

Do you coat them with olive oil/butter?

What seasoning do you use?

I need any / all ideas for quick time chicken (baked or grilled) recipes, I like to eat but im a fussy bugger..

Thanks and happy Friday !!

:clap2::high5::becky:


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Drizzle olive oil over top of chicken with some piri-piri seasoning to coat...

Or plain chicken, grill then 10 mins before it's ready I pour over some chicken tonight sauce(Mexican one) delice with rice


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I fry my breast in coconut oil, i bet im fussier


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

London1976 said:


> I fry my breast in coconut oil, i bet im fussier


I was going to say get out of cab walk into kfc and let all hell break loose..


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Then mc d's on the way back to the cab


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

London1976 said:


> Then mc d's on the way back to the cab


You fukcing stalker........lol


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

olive or sunflower oil

then once out........ pour over some "dark soy sauce"


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

seems like im the only one that uses the frying pan


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

grill pan hulksta


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

London1976 said:


> I fry my breast in coconut oil, i bet im fussier


Nah cant stand thought of coconut oil... its that white gooey s**t that puts me right off it!

Olive oil I can do... I tried making nandos chicken on a griddle (frying pan with grooves) - that didnt work out, so im sticking to the ten minute grill 

Im going sainsburys at lunch to pickup some chicken and try find me some ideas - if i find summin good, ill b sure to post on here for you lads :becky:


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

PS

How long do you guys grill the chicken for? 10? 15? mins??

thanks


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

i make a foil pouch and cook mine in the oven, less dry that way


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks galtonator, do u mind me askin; whats the theory behind the foil pouch, whats it do?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jakal2001 said:


> thanks galtonator, do u mind me askin; whats the theory behind the foil pouch, whats it do?


Makes the meat sweat keeping it moist and stops it drying out!!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Cheers Franki!!

Just bought me some olive oil with garlic... lets see what I can rustle up tonight


----------



## SMG1466868006 (Feb 17, 2011)

Same as Galtonator but open the foil sprinkle on Cajun spice back in for couple of minutes


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Did it last night, drizzled garlic olive oil on em, sprinkled lil salt n chilli powder, foil pouched em, 20 - 30 mins... magic.. tastes amazing, no dryness - thanks for that lads!

:rockon:


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

glad you like


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Makes the meat sweat keeping it moist and stops it drying out!!


Ive got a stiffy now franki, stop it lmfao


----------

